# Pumilio "bastimentos" tips on breeding?



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a trio of bastis that are probably 7-9 months old. I understand that this may be a little too young, but I have recently been trying to induce breeding anyway. I have been going through numerous posts the last couple of days, and haven't come across a post that actually has a clip of a basti call. I was told that playing the sound clip may help any possible males in the viv to start calling. I have 4 film cannisters, 2 mid/high 2 low, and about 9 bromeliads with several pups forming. Do you think that a photoperiod of less hours could help to induce breeding? Currently the lights are on for about 14 hours. Anytips or guidelines would be very much appreciated.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is a basti call

I haven't tried playing it to my bastis, though (they call enough on their own :roll

Anyway, a couple things to get them to breed: Photo period. This goes for all frogs: 12 on, 12 off. I did 14 on 10 off for the longest time and the switch markedly increased breeding among all frogs. 

Temperature. I keep all my pums warmer than other species (79 to 82 or so) I think this is important to breeding.

Humidity. I tend to keep them in tanks with (by our standards) fairly low humidity, about 80%. But twice a day when the misters come on, there's a jump to very very wet, 100% humidity. And they go crazy.

Other than that, patience. 

HTH.

-Solly


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks alot for the response, this is exactly what I needed to hear.


----------

